# Vintage Ski Bum



## JSP Broadcast (Nov 21, 2013)

Check out this vintage interview with Justin Patnode and b-roll from Arapahoe Basin, Colorado in the late 80's!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
What is a Ski Bum? With Justin Patnode. - YouTube


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hah! i met him in Stowe, winter of 88, we ran the same circuit...i lived in my van in the mountain parking lot, just like he talks about, went and hit all the apres ski buffets after riding. had a friend to who worked in a hotel, i would sneek in to bathe in the hottubs,haha. and if i was lucky get a key to an empty room.sometimes i would couch surf at Bud Kean's place, he is now the head coach of the olympic snowboard team. those days are gone unfortunately, haven't had free apresski in years and years


----------

